# 72 4020



## ford9000 (Oct 13, 2010)

i got a 72 4020 with a front end load on it. about a year ago it quit turning to the left. it just slips when turning the steering wheel to the left. unhooked that tie rod and to see if that changed anything and it doesnt. any and all help is greatly appreciated guys


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Could be a broken valve in the steering metering pump at the bottom of the steering column. If the tractor is running and you raise the front end up, can you force the wheels either direction by hand?


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Could be a broken valve in the steering metering pump at the bottom of the steering column. If the tractor is running and you raise the front end up, can you force the wheels either direction by hand?


----------

